# Quark XPress 6 Pre-Release



## cabbage (Mar 25, 2003)

Here's what's new.
INTRODUCTION
What?s New in QuarkXPress 6.0 provides a summary of the new features in
QuarkXPress? and QuarkXPress Passport? 6.0 software, as well as information
about enhancements to some existing QuarkXPress features. For instructions and
information on using the new features, see A Guide to QuarkXPress Addendum,
available on the QuarkXPress CD-ROM.
OVERVIEW OF NEW FEATURES IN QUARKXPRESS 6.0
? Layout spaces
? Mac OS X support (Mac OS Only)
? Windows XP support (Windows Only)
? Multiple Undo
? Tables enhancements
? Layers enhancements
? Printing enhancements
? Hyperlinks enhancements
? Web Features enhancements
? Full-resolution preview
? New menu selections
? Changes to avenue.quark? and QuarkXTensions? XML Import software
LAYOUT SPACES
Now you can convert print-based designs to Web-based designs or vice-versa,
within one file. You can even include a Web layout and a print layout in the same
file, and share text content between the two.
QuarkXPress 6.0 introduces the concept of project files that can contain multiple
layout spaces. Using layout spaces enables you to design a project around multiple
media publishing possibilities.
Every project file consists of one or more layout spaces. You determine what
medium type (print or Web) will apply to each layout space. A single project can
contain print-optimized and Web-optimized layout spaces, so you can keep all
your project content in one QuarkXPress file. You can specify different page sizes
for different print layouts within the same project. You can even change the
medium type from print to Web or from Web to print, if your print and Web content
are so similar that you don?t want to create separate layout spaces.If you want to include the same text in multiple layout spaces, you can synchronize
the text between different layout spaces. After you synchronize text, you can
edit it in one layout space, and QuarkXPress simultaneously changes the corresponding
text in other layout spaces.
You can use layout spaces to efficiently create content for printed output and a
Web page at the same time. For example, you need to create a printed catalog of
products, and you want to sell the same products at your Web store. You want the
product descriptions to share the same text, but order procedures differ between
the printed catalog and the Web page. To complete both designs, you can create
a project that contains a print layout and a Web layout. After you complete the
design for each layout, you can synchronize the text for the product descriptions.
Since the order procedures are different, you would enter each procedure in its
appropriate layout space, and that text would remain unsynchronized.
MAC OS X SUPPORT ? MAC OS ONLY
QuarkXPress 6.0 has been designed to run in a native Mac OS X environment,
and it supports XTensions? software that are developed to run in native Mac OS
X. The operating system support update is most apparent in the Mac OS X Aqua
appearance, but you will also see it in the addition of the QuarkXPress menu and
the Window menu when you launch QuarkXPress. Additionally, when you display
a font selection, pop-up menu typefaces in font families are grouped in submenus.
WINDOWS XP SUPPORT ? WINDOWS ONLY
QuarkXPress 6.0 has been designed to run on Windows XP. Support for Windows
XP is evident in the Windows XP appearance, but QuarkXPress also supports
features of Windows XP such as onNow power management.
MULTIPLE UNDO
The Multiple Undo feature extends the Undo and Redo capabilities that you?ve
always used with QuarkXPress. You can use Multiple Undo to reverse one action
or a series of actions, or to reimplement a series of actions. You can even use it to
undo many actions that you couldn?t reverse in previous versions of QuarkXPress,
including text and picture import, text linking, and style sheet edits, among others.
TABLES ENHANCEMENTS
The ability to link text cells to one another, or to any text box in a layout, makes
tables even more useful. Additionally, you can easily set the tab order of cells, so
that you can move through a table in whatever way is most convenient for you.
Changes to the way you apply color to table elements, such as cells, the table
box, and gridlines, make formatting your table easier than ever. Also, cells and
gridlines can now assume the attributes of adjacent cells. This saves you time
when you need to insert rows or columns that have the same formatting as adjacent
rows and columns. For greater control over table appearance, you can even
apply clipping settings to pictures in picture cells.
QuarkXPress 6.0 can remove gridlines, so that table cells abut one another, and
snap a gridline to guides for precise positioning.
You can convert a table to a group, which is useful when you save a layout containing
features that are not supported in previous versions of QuarkXPress.
LAYERS ENHANCEMENTS
PRINTING LAYERS
QuarkXPress 6.0 offers an additional option for specifying which layers will print
from a print-optimized layout space. While you can still check Suppress Output in
the Attributes dialog box for each individual layer, you can now also use the Print
dialog box to specify in one step which layers should print.
Another improvement to output options is in the behavior of Suppress Output settings.
A layer?s Suppress Output setting now overrides, but doesn?t modify, the
Suppress Output settings for each individual item on that layer. When you check
Suppress Output for a layer, none of the items on the layer print. When you
uncheck Suppress Output for a layer, QuarkXPress honors the Suppress setting
(Item & Modify) for each item on that layer.
LOCKING LAYERS
The locking behavior of layers is also improved. When you lock a layer,
QuarkXPress prevents items on the locked layer from being selected or modified.
All of the items on the layer are locked. When you unlock it, QuarkXPress honors
the Lock setting (Item menu) for each item on that layer.
CONTEXT MENU ENHANCEMENT
A new command, Select All Items on Layer, is now available in the Layers palette
context menu.

PRINTING ENHANCEMENTS ? PRINT LAYOUTS ONLY
QuarkXPress 6.0 offers several improvements to output features for print-optimized
layouts. You can now create smoother blends, manage color at the final
output device, and create a print layout space that can output composite color as
well as separations.
SMOOTHSHADING
To print smoother blends when you output to a PostScript Level 3 device,
SmoothShading is available in QuarkXPress 6.0. SmoothShading lets you print
gradients without using separate bands and static halftone values, resulting in
improved quality in printed blends from many devices.
AS IS COMPOSITE COLOR
As Is color describes colored items using their source color space when you output
to a PostScript composite color device. This lets you color manage output at
the final printing device. You can apply As Is color to printed projects and EPS
files that you create in QuarkXPress.
DEVICEN
DeviceN lets you output blends, multi-inks, colorized TIFFs, and other items as
composite color, while retaining their color separation definitions. When you use
DeviceN, QuarkXPress defines an item?s color by listing its ink name and the ink
percentages that combine to create the color. If you output a composite file to
separations from third-party software, the ink percentages are used to print on the
plates. If you output the item as composite color, the ink percentages and their
colorants are combined in the alternative color space to create a composite color.
This lets you print a single print-optimized layout as composite output as well as in
separations.
You can even apply DeviceN to EPS files that you create using the QuarkXPress
Save Page as EPS feature.
HYPERLINKS ENHANCEMENTS
You can create page-to-page hyperlinks within a print-optimized or Web optimized
layout. You can even use the Append feature to append hyperlinks associated
with URLs to a project.
The Hyperlinks palette has also been updated to make it easier to use. For example,
you can specify the way the Hyperlinks palette displays hyperlinks and
anchors.

WEB FEATURES ENHANCEMENTS
The Web features enhancements in QuarkXPress 6.0 make it even easier to create
eye-catching Web pages.
CASCADING MENUS
The ability to create and apply cascading menus, new to QuarkXPress 6.0, lets
you create Web pages with a comprehensive user interface. Using cascading
menus lets you simplify your design by ?hiding? menu items until the user moves
the mouse pointer over a specific item.
SPECIFYING CSS FONT FAMILIES
Creating font families for cascading style sheets gives you greater control over
your design. By specifying a font family, you can determine what fonts will be used
to display your Web page if the original font is not available to the user.
ROLLOVERS
The two-position rollovers feature of QuarkXPress 6.0 allows you to add greater
visual interest to your Web pages. Because a two-position rollover lets you specify
separate origin and target boxes, you can make rollovers from text or picture
boxes in different areas of the page ? the design possibilities are limitless.
HTML PREVIEW AND EXPORT
To make preview and export more convenient, HTML Preview and HTML Export
features have been added to the context menu.
FORM CONTROLS
There are a few improvements to form controls in QuarkXPress 6.0:
? You can quickly create form boxes by changing the content of an existing box to
Form.
? You can place a form on a layer.
? You can create form boxes in table cells.
CHANGING A BROWSER NAME IN THE PREFERENCES DIALOG BOX
You can change the name of a browser in the Preferences dialog box.
SPECIFYING ADDITIONAL IMAGE EXPORT FOLDERS
You can specify additional export folders for pictures and raster text boxes in Web
layouts.

WHAT ELSE IS NEW?
FULL-RESOLUTION PREVIEW
QuarkXPress 6.0 can display pictures on-screen using the picture file?s full resolution.
This allows you to scale or magnify the image with minimal pixelation and
lets you create more accurate QuarkXPress clipping paths.
MENU CHANGES
Some QuarkXPress menus and their commands have changed. A new menu,
Layout, is now part of the QuarkXPress interface on Mac OS and Windows. On
Mac OS, a QuarkXPress menu and a Window menu have been added. Additionally,
commands to display and hide feature palettes have moved from the View
menu to the Window menu.
AVENUE.QUARK SOFTWARE AND XML IMPORT QUARKXTENSIONS
SOFTWARE
Both avenue.quark software and QuarkXTensions XML Import software have been
updated to include more comprehensive placeholder features and a more intuitive
interface. For information about these changes, please see A Guide to
avenue.quark Software and A Guide to XML Import QuarkXTensions Software.
SAVING AS QUARKXPRESS 5.0
You can save a 6.0 project as a QuarkXPress 5.0 document or template. If the
project specifies As Is composite color output when you save a 6.0 project as a
5.0 document, settings default to composite RGB color space. If the project specifies
DeviceN output, the composite color space is changed to Composite CMYK.
Layer locking behavior reverts to 5.0 functionality. When you save a project as a
5.0 document and the project contains multiple layouts, QuarkXPress saves each
layout as a separate document or template file that is appropriate to the layout?s
medium type.


----------



## toast (Mar 25, 2003)

Quark Xpress 6 is a Cocoafied Quark XPress 4. Apart from this, it's slower. Nothing more to say.


----------



## cabbage (Mar 25, 2003)

Yes that it is.  I myself went from PageMaker 6.52 to InDesign 1.5 to InDesign 2.  The few times I've used Quark was to downsave so I could use the Quark2PageMaker converter so I could bring the files into InDesign.


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm sure it'll please a lot of OS X using printing places that had to run it in Classic... Yeah, most of the printing industry still use Quark. So do I and when I was in OS X, I was hating to get in Classic to use V5... Was so slow...  Ah, yeah, I love Quark, been using it since V2 so old habits die hard!


----------



## toast (Mar 25, 2003)

MokXnster, Quark 6 is *painfully* slow. The pre-release is, at least.

I couldn't manage to run my usual workflow (PS7/AI10/Quark/Acrobat) without major speed problems on my Mac (see my specs). And that *is* a shame !

Sticking to Quark 4 for my own. Classic is fast and stable enough for me.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cabbage _
> *The few times I've used Quark was to downsave so I could use the Quark2PageMaker converter so I could bring the files into InDesign. *



What version of Quark were those files made in?  I import Quark files straight into ID2 (& have with ID1.5 also) with no problems.


----------



## cabbage (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow toast...PS7/AI10/Acrobat  and you still haven't switched to InDesign yet.  I only play with .psd and .ai files anymore.  It's great.  All my work goes out ID2 > .ps > Distiller 5 w/Acrobat 4 settings so the stuff gets flattened.  It sucks that printers are so hesitant to upgrade to anything.


----------



## toast (Mar 26, 2003)

My printhouse is sticking to Quark, whatever happens. Hence, I am too.

Plus, their RIP is PostScript 2 limited, so ID2 would be problematic.


----------



## phatcactus (Mar 26, 2003)

My shop still uses Quark and OS 9, but I just got InDesgin for school and I'm really really likin' it.


----------



## toast (Mar 26, 2003)

I find InDesign *slow* compared to Quark. Even though ID2 kills Quark on every other point, it is slow (esp. on big projects).

Of course if your daily use of DTP applications is building a few leaflets for school, ID fits. But for people working on serious 200-page projects using Quark+Bookletizer, ID is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Lazzo (Mar 26, 2003)

I've been saying that for ages, toast.

Xpress = production giant
ID2 = great for designers*

*Except when you put any colour and/or an image in an ID doc. Drag!


----------



## cabbage (Mar 26, 2003)

I made a 130 page ad book for JDRF last year.  Each page containted at least 1 - 7 images.  There was probably over 300 images in the whole file single InDesign 2 file.  It went very smoothly.  No lag unless I put the full rez on for every single image but that's expected.  That was on W2K, 800Mhz PIII w/384mb RAM.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 26, 2003)

I guess I've been lucky with the printers...most in my area have embraced ID 2 widely, with only a few holding out.

Think part of that has to deal with some special offering from Adobe.  One of the places (small with a Xerox digital press and a ?!? 4-color) we use for our short runs was telling me they get a copy of every new Adobe app for around $600 US a year as a type of subscription.


----------



## Lazzo (Mar 27, 2003)

Hello cabbage - I get terrible lag on my 450 dual, in both 9 and X. It's a real clunker. I like the features though, so I recently produced a couple of jobs with ID demanding complex drop shadows. It did actually turn out quicker than using Pshop and being compromised 'twixt text & shadows.

Then I read the printer's spec (darn!), saved them as eps files with outline text, stuck 'em in Xpress and still kept the shadows. Nothing to stop me putting both on CD for the printer like that.


----------



## toast (Mar 27, 2003)

cabbage is right - on Windows machines, ID2 flows without any lagging.
On Macintosh, it's a whole different story


----------



## cabbage (Mar 27, 2003)

I've only done simple stuff in 9 about a year ago...that's when I was working at a Kinko's...ohh the memories.  As for X in the past year I've done fairly simply stuff with a G4 that's  about a year old.  No lag at all.

and mdnky what you are talking about is the some Adobe Certified Print Provider or something like that.  You get a single license copy of every program for both the Mac and PC two weeks before it's in stores.


----------



## snapdove (Mar 28, 2003)

I've tested QXP6 pre-release and it's just slightly faster than ID2 (both running in 10.2.4 with QE enabled) when working in a 24-page full colour magazine. It crashes a lot but thats to be expected.

As per usual, Quark hasnt implemented the Aqua look and feel properly but Adobe's competition has certainly made them lift their game in the features list.

In Australia QXP sells for near AU$4000.00 (US$2000.00) and as a result large magazine publishers like Murdock + Aust Consolidated Press have changed from QXP5 to ID2 and get this, at the same time from Mac to PC. 

Im a freelancer who has forked out the dosh and is locked into the upgrade path; QXP is my bread and butter. If they can roll out v6 for OSX with little or no problems in this depressed economy they will retain their Mac market share by default. 

What worries me is the steady migration to the Window platform. Take Adobe, they sell three page layout programs but only one is OSX native and ID2 is slower on Mac than PC. This week they posted marketing material to their website that shows their preference to Adobe products running on Microsofts OS. Adobes PDF and OpenType technology is much much more feature rich on Windows and new technology like Atmosphere and Extreme are not available for Mac. 

Apple had better pull an IBM branded G5 out of the hat soon. Are you reading this Steve?


----------



## toast (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snapdove _
> *What worries me is the steady migration to the Window platform. Take Adobe, they sell three page layout programs but only one is OSX native and ID2 is slower on Mac than PC. This week they posted marketing material to their website that shows their preference to Adobe products running on Microsoft?s OS. Adobe?s PDF and OpenType technology is much much more feature rich on Windows and new technology like Atmosphere and Extreme are not available for Mac. *



PageMaker and FrameMaker are kinda obsolete products now, IMHO.
Adobe has many reasons to prefer the Wintel platform: it's far more stable than it was before, it's 30 times larger than the Mac platform, and it's *FAST*_!

Many people refuse to consider the speed issue with OSX. They say speed is not so important because OSX is so wonderful that it compensates. Companies won't have the same reasoning .


----------



## snapdove (Mar 28, 2003)

While I agree that PM is on its last version (maybe) FM has a very good following and can't be replaced by ID for long technical docuements. 

I've read that Apple has done a good job in optimising Pantha to speed up GUI, mutl-threading and support for quad-CPUs.


----------



## potter__ (Apr 4, 2003)

I have a copy of the new Quark 6 Beta, I have tested the quark 5 beta as well as the InDesign 2. I can honestly say that my feelings for quark up to version 5 were good. It was the software for production artists. But when the team at Quark decided to go to web design as well as production, they meddled into areas which they shouldn't have. They made problems with the software.
Currently, I am running OS 10.2 only, and I refuse to drop 9.2 or anything lower then jaguar onto my system. With the release of 6 I am certain that quark is going down. InDesign 2.0.2 only has 2 problems with it. (Which I will not mention and therefore challenge you to try to find.) With the push of InDesign from Apple, it seems that they know what the future holes.
Hopefully with the upcoming InDesign 3 (which from insider information) is coming out soon, they will have perfected the software and made it ready for total takeover of the industry.


----------



## toast (Apr 5, 2003)

I hope one of the two problems you're challenging us with, potter, is speed. Because I can tell ID is SLOW compared to Quark.


----------

